# Menzerna S500 Fast Gloss



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Lets discuss the Fast Gloss S500(hereafter FG) from Menzerna in this thread. 

I have only used it on a couple of cars and it behaves pretty much as the Fast Cut+ from 3M. It also shares the same wonderful smell as FC+ 
But FG dont dust as much and you can work it longer. The filling is slightly less from FG and I also believes that the gloss is better with FG. We did some testing when Menzerna was on a quick visit and on that car FG was better then FC+.

So, Clark, Maesal and all you others please share your findings.


----------



## physicstudent (Jun 30, 2010)

hello, I used Fast gloss since the last 2 months and got to say it is much better to me like the Megs Diamond Cut or even the 3M fast cut, more Gloss less dust and I get those machine wash swirl marks done much faster , very nice product.

I have tried some cars doing S500 and finished it with 106FA, awesome results.

Very smooth surface and rich gloss.

Btw. you can also get 800er grit worked out properly with it.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I have FG but if I'm honest it's not used as often as FCP or #105.
I find you have to work it longer at higher RPM to get the best from it, downside is though that on fussy paint it causes the panel to get prematurely hot, which to counteract a sheepskin pad is needed as they run a lot cooler.


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

How does this compare to PO S100?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I used it 4-5 times and I really like it, it's amazing how much it cuts and the low level of filling. Here I used it with a orange pad and then I cleaned with Acrysol:










I use a very small amount per application and I clean the pad with a toothbrush after each application to decrease the possibility of saturating the pad. And I change the pad every 2-3 panels. What I found is that it's very difficult cleaning the pads because it leaves tiny amounts of polish or abrassives inside the pores.
Cheers !!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Carn said:


> How does this compare to PO S100?


More cut, more gloss and better lubed then POS100.


----------



## physicstudent (Jun 30, 2010)

the better lubrication is one thing I have noticed too against S100 and it dusts not so much like it.

You can work it very well at 1500rpm with a cutted pad like the Scholl Concepts Spider Pads or the LC compressor pads which run cool enough, sheepskin I havn´t tried yet.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Porta said:


> More cut, more gloss and better lubed then POS100.


The problem with S100 is the cutting ability....nowhere near the 3M FC+ speed and results, and fills more.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Must try it with the kompressor pads when I get them. Or else I am using it with a white Menzerna pad or a wool pad, since I prefer wool pads for cutting beacuse it runs much cooler.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

I recently bought Menz 203s to tackle some the swirls on my Metalic Audi TT, and I was abit let down by the 203s as it failed to remove the swirls i targeted

As 3.02 is basiaclly the same as 203s, would you suggest i bump it upto s100 now? or this s500 stuff? Will s100 be a sufficient increaement of cut?

Cheers Simpson.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Simpson. said:


> As 3.02 is basiaclly the same as 203s, would you suggest i bump it upto s100 now? or this s500 stuff? Will s100 be a sufficient increaement of cut?


3.02 has definitely more cut than 203 on hard paint.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

how do you conclude 3.02 is the same as 203?

203 is non-diminishing
3.02 is

In the past, I have found 3.02 and a Menz Compound pad on VAG paint VERY Good. However, if using a Orange Hex Logic Pad, or other polish/compound pad, I sometimes have to step up to S100......


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Black Widow said:


> 3.02 has definitely more cut than 203 on hard paint.


Hmmm, thats interesting, as both have a 3.5/5 cut rating and CYC state the cut difference of 3.02 compared to 203s is only "fractional" wich in my eyes is basically f-all.

Was this from personal experience dude?

The thing is i dont wanna waste another £10 on a polish that wont do the job. i want these swirls gone :devil:

Cheers


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> how do you conclude 3.02 is the same as 203?
> 
> 203 is non-diminishing
> 3.02 is
> ...


Sorry, i was basing this purely on the cut rating and not th way it breaks down...or doesnt.

I haver the Green Hex Logic pad ( Light-Med cut). I dont really want to buy another pad if i can get away with it.

So can i:
Use a harsher polish and jump up the range by 2 and skip the 3.02, and use my existing light-med cut pad.

Rather than buy a harsher pad AND an upgraded to the next polish wich is in my case 3.02

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

The cut rating is theory and is maybe suited for intermediate paint but on hard paint you will notice the difference.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> how do you conclude 3.02 is the same as 203?
> 
> 203 is non-diminishing
> 3.02 is
> ...


203 is definately a diminishing polish.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

So can we conclude that:

Because i dont have a compounding pad, and only light-medium cut polishing pad then i should step it right up to s100.

And if were to buy 3.02 it would be most effective on a compounding pad

The 2nd statement means more money as i have to buy x1 and x1 polish
the 1st statement i only have to buy x1 polish and use my existing slightly softer pad.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

what pad do you have exactly?

If you have tried your light/medium pad with 3.02, then by all means try S100, but depending on what pad it is, it may not serve much purpose

edit: just noticed you have green hex logic....

As said, I used S100 on an orange hex logic and worked well, not sure if green will give enough bite


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Black Widow said:


> 203 is definately a diminishing polish.


I'm pretty sure it doesn't break down. Sure it was on here stating that. I've been using it on that basis, and has been working well. Used it to correct and refine. just alter pad speed and pressure


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

oh, remember, if you jump onto s100, you may want to drop to 203 and/or 85 to refine after (depending on pad)


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> I'm pretty sure it doesn't break down. Sure it was on here stating that. I've been using it on that basis, and has been working well. Used it to correct and refine. just alter pad speed and pressure


From the Polished Bliss site:

_Unlike many other light compounds, *Menzerna 203S breaks down completely *during use to leave a razor sharp high gloss finish that requires no further refinement._


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

mmmm.............. must have read something else. lol


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it was (Meguiars) 20*5* :wave:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

possibly..... never used the Megs polish. Thinking of going down that route soon, along with trying some Zaino product


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> what pad do you have exactly?
> 
> If you have tried your light/medium pad with 3.02, then by all means try S100, but depending on what pad it is, it may not serve much purpose
> 
> ...


oh ok, I'm hoping it will as I'm already feeling let down at my purchases, I suppose I've done the right thing by starting light though eh.
And yes I would definately step down to 203 and then finish with 85 everytime. Aghh this is annoying me I didn't want to buy another pad but looks like I may have to. Got wax to but too as iv run out. Money money money


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Simpson. said:


> .... Money money money


 hahahaha.

3.02 works very well with all kinds of pads. I use it with wool, (light) cutting and polishing pads. It's a very versatile polish.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Black Widow said:


> hahahaha.
> 
> 3.02 works very well with all kinds of pads. I use it with wool, (light) cutting and polishing pads. It's a very versatile polish.


With that said, s100 should be alright then :thumb: 
I should quite being a  and just bloody buy it!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Simpson. said:


> With that said, s100 should be alright then :thumb:
> I should quite being a  and just bloody buy it!


Or step up to a wool pad. Then you could to a two stepper

PO203S with wool - polishing
PO203S with a foam pad - finishing.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Porta said:


> Or step up to a wool pad. Then you could to a two stepper
> 
> PO203S with wool - polishing
> PO203S with a foam pad - finishing.


203s is not working for me on the Audi paint. Iv got high gloss, but swirls particularly on my bootlid are still present after 2-3 passes.

3 passes on my bonnet and i can still see defects in direct sunlight.

I need to step my game up


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

if you like, take a trip up chesterfield, I'm sure me and S3-DAVE could have a look for ya :thumb:

or is there any local detailers near-by that could knock up a sample polish? (ask Chris CPT, see if he has anything)


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Il try and get photos for you mate, may help the situation. That sounds far away lol.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

doesn't look too bad.... did you say you have 3.02?

try hitting it again. You don't look far off!

What's your technique? What speeds? how many passes etc? post how you're working it?

Typically, I do the following
1 pass to spread at 900rpm
2 passes at 1200rpm
work at 1500rpm for 3-4 passes ("average pressure)
then if required (usually need to on VAG paint), 4 passes on 2000rpm (medium to heavy pressure depending on defect)
then 3-4 passes at 1500rpm
then 2 at around 1000-1200rpm


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh  im doing alright then. *This has been my 1st attempt*. 
The bootlid is worse, will post pics when i can.

Iv got a Mac Allister RA. Variable speed.

No i have only 203s.

1st pass on speed 3 - light pressure
2nd pass on speed 3 - light pressure 
3rd pass on speed 4 - firm pressure

1st pass with 85D speed 4 light pressure
2nd pass with 85d speed 4.5 no pressure


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

sounds like you need to work it more, do more passes and get more heat in the panel.... If you look, my way is about 17 passes. from what you say, you have done just 3 on 203....

just to make clear, a pass is going over the section you're working once. remember to overlap your "strokes" too.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

here's a quick video I did on my mates Vectra.






each time i go from aireal to door frame, that's a pass.... probably need to work twice as long as I do in the video. The paint was really soft, and all we was doing was enhancing the paint, not full correction


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> sounds like you need to work it more, do more passes and get more heat in the panel.... If you look, my way is about 17 passes. from what you say, you have done just 3 on 203....
> 
> just to make clear, a pass is going over the section you're working once. remember to overlap your "strokes" too.


Haha :lol:Il try more passes. After about 3 may have been 4, i was like "**** sake...Am i wasting my time with this stuff?" Will re attempt tomorow :thumb:

Yeah all passes had over lapped strokes.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Also it takes quite abit longer with a Random Orbital doesnt it...Comapared to a rotary. I need even more patience


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

not sure on what you're speeds are exactly? is it a rotary you use?

if so, porbably gears similar to mine
so my 900 = 1
1200 = 2
1500 = 3
2000 = 4

Never really hit 5 unless there's a bad scratch

1 spreads
2 gets heat
3 works
4 works more
then bring it back down...........

sounds like you need to spend more time. If you're taking about an hour to do the bonnet, you're going about the right pace


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Simpson. said:


> Also it takes quite abit longer with a Random Orbital doesnt it...Comapared to a rotary. I need even more patience


ah, you're on a DA.....

yes, it takes longer. There's a general rule of thumb, whatever you would use on a rotary, you would try to go "one up" on a DA (ie, orange menz pad with 3.02 on rotary would be white pad and 3.02 on DA. or orange and 203 on rotary, could be orange and 3.02 on DA......) so many vairables LMAO

Anyway, regardless of pad, machine etc, it does seem like you aren't working long enough.... try tomorrow, just spend plent of time on the bonnet or boot, don't rush, and show us how you get on :thumb:


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Before and After shots Matt.. Much better now, very little swirling left infact.
Tried as best as i could to capture in direct sunlight.

BEFORE ( UN-CORRECTED SIDE)









AFTER ( CORRECTED SIDE)









BEFORE









AFTER


























And just a reflection shot lol


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looking at these on my HTC, they look ok :thumb:

what was your process in the end?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Porta said:


> Lets discuss the Fast Gloss S500(hereafter FG) from Menzerna in this thread.
> 
> I have only used it on a couple of cars and it behaves pretty much as the Fast Cut+ from 3M. It also shares the same wonderful smell as FC+
> But FG dont dust as much and you can work it longer. The filling is slightly less from FG and I also believes that the gloss is better with FG. We did some testing when Menzerna was on a quick visit and on that car FG was better then FC+.
> ...


pretty much my findings mate - I'm still wanting to do some more testing but I quite liked it especially with wool!


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> looking at these on my HTC, they look ok :thumb:
> 
> what was your process in the end?


did another 6 passes.

1st pass was speed 3 
2nd pass was speed 4 moderate pressure
3rd 4th was speed 5 moderare pressure
5th pass speed 6 firm pressure
6th pass speed 6 no pressure


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Simpson. said:


> did another 6 passes.
> 
> 1st pass was speed 3
> 2nd pass was speed 4 moderate pressure
> ...


Try to use more pressure in the beginning when the clusters of abrasives are biggest, then you will get most cut.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Porta said:


> Try to use more pressure in the beginning when the clusters of abrasives are biggest, then you will get most cut.


I realised this towars the end :thumb: Cheers


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

So when this will be available??


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

pictures look spot on fella


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Clark said:


> pretty much my findings mate - I'm still wanting to do some more testing but I quite liked it especially with wool!


With wich wools have you used it? I used the LC purple.
I had some problems cleaning the pads after using them:










There were lots of microabrassives inside the pad or in the fibers of the wool.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Racer said:


> So when this will be available??


Already out, mate :thumb:

http://store.carcareeurope.com/product.php?productid=652&cat=0&page=1


----------



## physicstudent (Jun 30, 2010)

thank you for the link, the stuff is also aviable at shinearama in the UK


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

physicstudent said:


> thank you for the link, the stuff is also aviable at shinearama in the UK


Shinearama has the Power Gloss S100, not the Fast Gloss S500.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

maesal said:


> With wich wools have you used it? I used the LC purple.
> I had some problems cleaning the pads after using them:
> 
> There were lots of microabrassives inside the pad or in the fibers of the wool.


I've used most of the LC wool including foamed and the Gloss-It wools too, never had a problem with them in terms of residue being left in the fibers though? How do you wash them? I just throw them in the washing machine.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Clark said:


> I've used most of the LC wool including foamed and the Gloss-It wools too, never had a problem with them in terms of residue being left in the fibers though? How do you wash them? I just throw them in the washing machine.


Thanks Clark. :thumb:
I wash them with laundry detergent and hot water, leaving the pads for 2-3 hours and them massaging them. After that, I rinse the pads with lots of water.
I have to try the washing machine. Do you use a program with hot water?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Porta said:


> Already out, mate :thumb:
> 
> http://store.carcareeurope.com/product.php?productid=652&cat=0&page=1


I know i ordered right now , thanks :thumb:


----------



## physicstudent (Jun 30, 2010)

oh rigth, I bought Menz Powerlock at shinearama and FastGloss at IClean.at


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Simpson. said:


> did another 6 passes.
> 
> 1st pass was speed 3
> 2nd pass was speed 4 moderate pressure
> ...


What polish did you end up using mate? Just taking on my VAG and the info is good to know as it looks like you've ended up with some pretty good correction there!


----------

